

Tell Your Customers What To Do. - rfelix2121
http://blog.getretained.com/your-customers-want-to-be-told-what-to-do/

======
chany2
Well said. I am also thinking, we have so many apps in our lives nowadays and
they get update often enough. Most people would not want to explore all the
different options and features.

Even tutorials are skipped and forgotten. Need to keep it simple as much as
possible.

I imagine in the future, all apps would be self-learning / machine-learning
according to the users frequent usage - to the point it would be even smarter
than Google Now or with a Watson-like API in the back of each app.

